# Problem with Elite Miracle One swing gate opener



## eanda (Nov 16, 2013)

*Answers*

I am seeming to have the same problem with my Elite Miracle Two Swing Gate opener. Were you able to resolve the problem?


----------



## WWCody (Jun 11, 2013)

Eanda, my best guess is that this was a problem with the batteries, which were over 11 years old at the time. However, I wound up getting a replacement box including batteries and new board, which was on a special offer, so I cannot tell for sure. 

When I discussed the problem with staff at "A Click Away Remotes", the person agreed that the battery might be the problem also. However, he also had some orphaned control boxes, including batteries and new board of the upgraded design plus wireless receiver. His story is that these were left over from selling the motor alone as a replacement part. He claimed that he wanted to get rid of these at a lowish price, as they were no longer made and folks looking for complete systems would buy the new, redesigned Liftmaster version, not the older model. As these boxes had all the upgrades before the complete redesign, I figured it would be worth the extra cost, several times the cost of new batteries alone, to have a better control board that might last another 10+ years. The new box works very well after 4+ months of use and presumably will not have some of the problems of the original boxes that were sold when the system was first introduced.

If it were not for this offer, presumably no longer available, I would have tried the batteries. New Yuasa NP7-12 (12 V, 7 Ah) batteries can be obtained on line for prices under $30 each (recent Ebay listings) or under $60 for the pair needed. Replacing the old ones looks relatively straightforward. If your battery pack is old and your system has similar symptoms, with no sign of a fuse or board failure, it might be worth trying out a pair before deciding to go to a new board, a new box, or new system. 

Good luck and let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## eanda (Nov 16, 2013)

WWCody, gonna try your suggestion and replace the batteries. Crossing my fingers (and toes). I will post my results.


----------



## eanda (Nov 16, 2013)

While removing the batteries I noticed that one of the batteries was leaking acid. The surge suppressor board is butted up against the plastic battery holder which caused some of the acid to trickle onto the suppressor board :cursing:. This, in turn, caused connection failures and made the system to do weird things. I have since replaced the surge suppressor board and everything seems to working excellent (again). Still crossing my fingers and toes hoping it stays that way. It's too bad Chamberlain Elite has discontinued this swing gate operator. Thanks again WWCody for your help and guidance. If it wasn't for your post, I would not even guess where to start :thumbsup:.


----------



## Tomloans (Nov 2, 2019)

These are the exact symptoms I had including the flashing low battery. One battery only had 10 volts. Changed them both, problem completely solved and couldn't believe how strong the gate opens now


----------

